# 90 gallon pics



## sNApple (Apr 7, 2005)

hey guys ive been reading pfury for a good 4 months now, and i finaly got my tank last weekend 
here it is on day 9 cycling with feeders,black back ground is about to go up too btw. 
im not sure what kinda p's to put in for a shoal yet , you guys gotta help me out


















close up to the wood, it aint driftwood cause i found it in the forest haha

*i have a couple questions too...*

first of all i dont know what kinda wood is in my tank, my lfs told me that cedar is poisonous to small animals/fish and stuff, do you guys think it would kill of my plants and fish?

also my lfs(big al's in richmond) has baby red bellys for 12$$ each and wild caught p's for 20$$each, are they that much different? which is more aggressive? i wanan put a shoal of like 6-8 for life, whats the most aggressive school i can get? i live in vancouver BC, so if you locals wanna help me out where to get the best p's id be very happy :nod:







:nod:

oh and i only have 34 watts







LOL im pretty sure my plants are gonan die with that low of lighting, would you guys suggest an upgrade to like 180-270watts so i would have 2-3watt per gallon , if so id do DIY co2

any info would help me alot , thanks guys


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice piece of wood whatever it is

and a 90g u can fit 4-5 for life (pygo's non piraya)


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Very nice setup


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

You could put 4-5 for life, maybe 6. I'd recommend buying a few more incase of cannabalism.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Very nice setup guy







4-5 max pygos...goodluck


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

yep. nice tank! All I can recognize as far as your plants, are the amazon sword, and some anubias. Both of these plants do well in low light. I think you have a small amount of anacharis, and what is that, an onion plant? 
If you go up to or a bit over 1wpg, no CO2, and a dose of micro & macro 1ce, maybe 2ce a week, you should be fine. 
If you get into power compact lighting @ 2-3wpg, you will need pressurized CO2, and lotsa ferts. If you did that, you might as well fill the tank with plants.
Personally, I would stick to low lighting, and get all low light plants like the amazon sword, and anubias (that you have) and java fern, java moss... stuff like that. some moss and a couple o' ferns would look great on that wood you got in there IMO


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

1 more thing lol

A cryptocoryne wendtii would look great at the bottom corner of your wood 2..


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet tank


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Sweet looking tank!
I would get about 4-5 max at the beginning.
I am sure probably 1 or 2 might get eaten, but they might not if you keep them fed.
GL With piranhas.
Just keep your piranhas fed and they wont tear up your tank.
Well they will anyways.... Well they will tear up the plants...
Your tank looks a little cloudy... Right?
Also make sure you feed your piranhas the right thing... Feeding your piranhas feeders for life isnt a great thing to do, but its not nessecairly not horribly wrong to do.

GL with piranhas


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

that tank is very well aquascaped









ian


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

awsome man i love it


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very nice tank !!!









You can put 4 or 5 P. nattereri in it


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Wood looks weird, kind of like E.T in a way.... Nice tank though...wish I had one that big!


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

That is the craziest piece of wood I have ever seen. Really nice find man. As for the p's I would say 4 for life either reds or carribas. Or get a big ass rohm or manuelli and watch him lurk around that mangled up wood!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

great looking tank.

I think drippy eggs, gave you real good
advice on the plants.I would stick with
low light stuff and if you find yourself 
very interested in aquascaping, you 
could always upgrade to more advanced
plant keeping tools...:nod:

You asked about the wild reds, 
there are lots of different p. nattereri( red belly)

The wild ones to me look cooler and 
have much better colors.I think wild
reds are the most cannabalistic when 
smaller and have the most adrenilan.
Ask George Ffrom shark aquarium 
and he will agree.Keep those guys
well feed when smaller, wild reds 
are awesome piranha.

for what fish to get, i would look 
around the gallery here and see 
what piranha sticks out in your 
mind as wow , would love to have
that species. everyone has a 
different favorite.

My thoughts on your tank would be
5-6 reds, terns, or cariba, or 3-4 piraya.

Or you could go with any single
speciman of any serra species.

One other species to consider if 
you find them would be pygopristus
denticulata, very cool fish, you could
do 5-6 of them, that would be neat,
and they are just as aggressive as
pygos...:nod:


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

looking good. Make sure the cycle is completed before addig p's. Plants will look good when they grow a bit and fill the tnk out. Good luck,.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

your tank looks amazing


----------



## sNApple (Apr 7, 2005)

can u get denticulata's in the lowermainland???(in BC) ive never seen them in any store







, i bet they would be pricey too


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Im not sure on the dentics where to find them.

I only paid like 15$ each for 2-3" one.They are harder to find.

Seems like they come around every once in a while.


----------



## TIMZ8878 (Jun 1, 2005)

i think it looks sweet bro


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

thats a prime piece of drift wood


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

there was a bunch of denticulatas at the big als in my area last year for 29$ each. They wer labelled "Yellow Schooling Piranha"


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

just cause its a 90gallon doesnt mean anything.... it could be a 90 gallon tall and it should be a horrible tank footprint for piranhas.... in order for us to tell you what you wanna know you need to give us the length the width and the height of your tank


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

sNApple said:


> *i have a couple questions too...*
> 
> also my lfs(big al's in richmond) has baby red bellys for 12$$ each and wild caught p's for 20$$each, are they that much different? which is more aggressive? i wanan put a shoal of like 6-8 for life, whats the most aggressive school i can get? i live in vancouver BC, so if you locals wanna help me out where to get the best p's id be very happy
> 
> ...


Hi sNApple,

Nice tank you got there cycling.

*About the space requirements of Piranhas.*
So your tank is 90 gallons. US gallons I presume. This means 342 litres.

First of all about the Pygocentrus genus.

You can have some P. nattereri (RedBellies or Ternetzis) or P. cariba (Caribes). But do not buy P. Piraya. They will grow too big (up to about 20" or even bigger). Nattereri and cariba are somewhat smaller, but still up to about 13-14".

The problem is that if you have too little space for them, their territorial behaviour will only cause serious fights. This in turn means that the weak ones are usually killed.

I have tries 5 Redbellies in a 70 gallon tank. It was not succesful at all. Very soon one was eaten (at 2") with only the head left. The remaining 4 did fight all the time. I had to sell them when they were about 8".

Nowadays I have a 150 gallon tank with 4 Ternetzis in there. They grow extremely fast: from 1" to 7" in 7 months. Still they are territorial but they have a special spot of their own so they usually only threaten each others. When the feeding time approaches (every other day or sometimes every day) they'll get more nervous and irritated. After feeding they are friends however.

About Serrasalmus genus

As these species are solitary (except geryi) you can also try one bigger Serra like a Rhom or Manueli. I cannot say would a 20" Rhom be happy in a 90 gallon tank, but at least he doesn't kill himself.

Regards,


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nice set-up !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sNApple (Apr 7, 2005)

48 - 18 - 24 (L-W-H)


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

how did you prep that large piece of driftwood???, i should go hunting in the forest for a nice piece,

i was at the same bigals and saw those wild caught ones, it just seemed POINTLESS to me to spend more money on them, considering they were exactly the same size, looked the same, acted the same, it'd be different if they were like 6"wild caught ones cause they would have spent some time in the wild, but wild caught babies, there probly just bullshitting!!

i got 5 of the 12 dollar ones, there still aggressive, at the cycling goldfish the first day right of the bat, i added a 7 inch pleco to clean up some algy and all 5 tryed attacking it when it went under the driftwood,(the p's main spot) but the plecos huge tail wacked a few of them and now they've kinda just left it alone


----------



## sNApple (Apr 7, 2005)

boozehound420 said:


> how did you prep that large piece of driftwood???, i should go hunting in the forest for a nice piece,
> 
> [snapback]1065706[/snapback]​


i didnt soak the wood, or follow p-furys DIY driftwood cleaning sh*t , its been sitting out side in the garden for a good 5 years. i just took at the rotting wood off the bottom, and cleaned the dirt/ grime off it , im guessing the wood isnt poisonous cause the good fish havent died off







i hope the cycle finishes soon, cause im tired of these feeders

a hint for looking for wood, try the northshore, ubc, look along creeks or look for trees that have fallen down and the roots are exposed, just dont take alive wood


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

yeah you got a nice footprint for a nice shoal of red bellies


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

pics aren't there any more









why don't you just use the gallery?


----------



## sNApple (Apr 7, 2005)

P-Power said:


> pics aren't there any more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics work fine for me and others, btw what kidna filter you got for your feeder tank i got 30 gallon and was thinking of doing the same thing


----------



## Mr. Biggs (Oct 30, 2003)

I agree with harrykaa. 4or 5 terns would be perfect. They grow like weeds and eat like pigs. My buddy got 3 terns from George at Shark Aquarium and he grew them from dime size to almost 13 inches in 1 1/2 years. They have good temperment too. They get alot bigger than reds. Your choice but I reccomend terns. Good luck and nice tank.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

killer tank, get at least one piraya


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

WOW

dood.. that is one sick piece of driftwood! but I would think that when you get bigger piranhas, it will be dangerous for them (they will bolt around the tank without looking where they are going)
also.. black gravel will make them go dark (if you like black piranhas, then its ok)

also.. I not only have the same tank (hagen I presume), but I also have the rena xp3.

if you would like some free plants, I have lots. (I also have some piranhas that I might like to get rid of)

the plants in this pic:


----------



## Amfodraminos (Apr 18, 2005)

nice glass


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 28, 2005)

I loved this sh*t mainly the P-Power ROCKZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## sNApple (Apr 7, 2005)

damn cycling!!!! taking forever, 
day 13
ammonia - 0.5-1.2
nitrites - 0 
nitrates - 0 
ph - 6.5

i went to my lfs they tested my water too and they said my tank has either just began cycling or already finished, he said that he thinks it already cycled , but i think it just began









im gonan do a 25% water change and add some stable ph 7 stuff


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

nice looking tank dude!!!


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

nice gold fish i like your set up


----------

